# Premium sizing question



## rmadore (Apr 29, 2007)

All,
Considering a '07 Premium. I am 5' 11" with a 33" inseam - reasonably proportional from there - 180 lbs. thinking either the 53 (with a 55 TT) or a 54 (55.5 TT). Any help/opinion/experience is appreciated. Best fitting bike I have is a steel Fondriest 54 cm (55TT) which I think has a 73.5 STA. My look 585 Large feels a tiny bit big and I'll likely sell if I can get a Merckx to fit.

thanks.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

From gitabike.com for the 2005 Premiums.


----------



## rmadore (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks - good stuff.
Also looking for actual experience with the 53/54 sizes and how "big" they ride..
I'd would love to hear any subjective opinions on ride characterics of the premium/SC models. The geometry seems right to me but I am worried I may be a bit spoiled by the carbon ride.


----------

